# Marriott Custom House - a week too long?



## enma (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got a trade to Marriott Custom House the last week in July -13. I had requested several resorts and actually Custom House was my least favorite. Now I am trying to decide if I should keep it, I have to cancel it by tonight if I decide not to keep the trade.
My biggest question is .... Is a week too long there? Enough to do ? Is July hot? We want to do day trips, what would be good destinations to visit? Read on Marriott website that they allow rollaway beds. We would be traveling with 2 teenager boys....any suggestions what they would like?
Any advice is greatly appreciated since I have 14hrs to make a decision to cancel this trade or not.


----------



## jont (Aug 30, 2012)

I would say a week is not enough!  Fenway Park, North end, Newburry Street, Duck tours, Salem, Cape Cod, Newbury sp? Concord, I could go on and on but I'll let the Bostonians give you all the inside info. 
BTW: what were your other requests?


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 30, 2012)

I love the Boston area and would find plenty to do to keep busy for a week. For those interested in history there are multiple walking tours in Boston, Bunker Hill, Old North Church, the Constitution to visit and Concord and Lexington are a short drive away. Plimouth Plantation and Plymouth Rock are about an hour south of Boston. For the sports minded: Fenway Park! Museums: Museum of Science, Boston Aquarium, Museum of Fine Arts and about a gazillion others. Sturbridge Village is a living history museum about an hour west of Boston. There are whale watching adventures, harbor cruises, duck boat tours, swan boats on the Boston Common, sailboats on the Charles River. There are theaters and concerts. Salem with its history of witches is about 30 minutes north of Boston. There are amusement parks, water parks and beaches all within easy reach. There is also world class shopping and great restaurants at all price points.

I think most teenage boys would enjoy at least some of the activitives above. There are also 30 colleges in the immediate area if they are at the age that they are starting to do college tours.

I find the weather hot in July, but it is all relative. Temperatures range from high 70's through high 90's, most likely in the 80's. The humidity can be high, but often there is a good breeze off the harbor.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think a week is too long, but I am not a Boston fan.  I would guess you can do a baseball game or two and explore the sights.  Boston should be just as hot as say, NY City in July.

There is no pool at this resort, just so you know.  With two teen boys, I would go for a beach or a big resort with lots of pools and basketball courts and places for them to hang out.  This resort doesn't even have a kitchen.

Lots of people love this resort and city, though.  My response will probably follow with lots of posts about all the things there are to do in the city.  Just not sure if as a teenage boy, I would want to spend my summer vacation in Boston -- even with a baseball game or two.  I would want space and pools and a beach.

I know a beach trade is probably out of the question, with the exception of Florida.  I would take Williamsburg or Orlando over Boston with two teen boys.  Custom House looks neat, but I just think teen boys will be bored stiff.




enma said:


> I just got a trade to Marriott Custom House the last week in July -13. I had requested several resorts and actually Custom House was my least favorite. Now I am trying to decide if I should keep it, I have to cancel it by tonight if I decide not to keep the trade.
> My biggest question is .... Is a week too long there? Enough to do ? Is July hot? We want to do day trips, what would be good destinations to visit? Read on Marriott website that they allow rollaway beds. We would be traveling with 2 teenager boys....any suggestions what they would like?
> Any advice is greatly appreciated since I have 14hrs to make a decision to cancel this trade or not.


----------



## TravelMamma (Aug 30, 2012)

Boston is a great city!  I don't think a week is too long, there is a ton to do just in the Boston area, not to mention within an hour or so drive to do day trips.  Fanueil Hall is nice, there are guided or self guided walking tours throughout the historic sites including Paul Revere's ride, duck rides, museums, aquariums, theater/concert venues, dinner cruises, etc...etc...  An hour north is beach towns in Maine like Ogunquit, Kittery and Kennebunkport which are nice to visit for the day and there are many beaches within an hour or so.  In NH there is the white mountains which has many tourist attractions (the flume, Mt.Washington Cruise, hiking, lakes, outlet shopping, to name just a few).  Just a few ideas, you can look up some of the areas I mentioned and find out more info.  Have fun!


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 30, 2012)

Boston is one of my favorite cities. Jont mentioned only a very few of the things to do there and in the surrounding area. You and the teenagers won't be bored.

I wouldn't visit any metropolitan city for a week in the summer though. It's just too hot to be in the city. I also wouldn't look forward to staying in a CH unit with two teenagers. The units are too small IMO to accommodate 4 adult sized people.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 30, 2012)

Agreed,  a week in Beantown will be chock full o' fun!  And as previously mentioned. there are MANY spots to take  in just outside the city.  If you get hot, there is a fab fountain on the Greenway, just 2 blocks from CH. I sit there every lunch hour with my book  - you and your family can dodge the shooting streams of water 

Boston has become a tourist mecca and the city has been jammed all summer long.  It is very walkable and compact.  ANd the T is simple to navigate, nothing like NYC, should you decide on trying out mass transit.   

Please feel free to PM for further advice


----------



## Swice (Aug 30, 2012)

*Last Thanksgiving*

We went last Thanksgiving and loved it.     Our two boys slept on the pull out couch (ages 9 and 11).    I can see that two tall teenagers would be a little bit crowded on the bed... but no more so than if you rented a regular hotel room.

As you know, there's not a kitchen... microwave and small refrig.    

A convenience/small grocery store is right at the front door of Custom House... we bought milk/drinks and snacks.     For breakfast, I bought Duncan Doughnuts (I prefer Krispy Kreme myself  ) and took them back to the unit and we ate them with milk while each took turns in the shower.

Tons of food options for lunch and dinner nearby (some cheap and some expensive and everything in between).     

(Marriott helped us rent a car for thee days)
1.    Day trip to Pilmouth Plantation/Plymouth Rock/Mayflower
2.    Day trip to Concord/Lexington -- Old North Bridge and Minuteman trail and other landmarks.    Walden Pond.    The Little Women House.    

Public Transportation EASY to use.
1.    Walked the Freedom Trail (Nat'l Park Service offers FREE escorts.   Later you go back and pay to go inside some of the landmarks)
2.    Took subway/bus to JFK Library (half a day)
3.    Toured the neat old Boston Library building (very interesting actually)
4.    Found "Cheers"
5.    Saw the duck sculptures in the park (Make Way for Ducklings)
6.    Went back and slowly walked around Old North End (MUST FIND Mike's Pastry -- cash only.   Worth a trip to Boston just for that).
7.     Of course sports team games-- if they're playing (were not week we were there).
8.    USS Constitution (took ferry including in metro pass).   You've got to tour that!
9.    Took subway and toured Harvard and looked for anyone who remotely resembled a "conservative-responsible citizen."   Only saw protest "occupiers."       
10.    Our family enjoyed playing air hockey in the Custom House Clock Tower each night.

Obviously Custom House is not a "relaxed beach" vacation.    But it's a fantastic place to explore an urban city.     I say "go."


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 30, 2012)

In my opinion a week is too long when you're talking teenage boys and the type of resort the CH is. Unless they're baseball fans and the Sox are in town they may get bored after a few days of just historical siteseeing or shopping. 

We just bought an EOY and one of the main reasons is we can split it into shorter stays so we didn't have to stay a full week. Being that we're from NYC we see ourselves doing mutliple stays of a few days.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 30, 2012)

If I'm around and out of this wheelchair (I'm in PT now and learning to bear weight and walk, so looking good)
 I would be happy to drive you out to Walden Pond, The Orchard House ("Little Women), The Old North Bridge ("The shot heard 'round the world" site), The Lexington Green and the Fruitlands Museum in Harvard (not Cambridge), Ma.  This would take most of a day, but a day you'll remember. I've done it a few times and I think my friends enjoyed their tour.

The Beaglemobile and I are at your service.

Also, PM me and I'll give you my phone number to help.

I have a home on the Nantucket Sound in Harwich, Ma.  Cape Cod (Google Red River Beach in Harwich) and if it's not rented, spend the day with us.


Happy to help a fellow TUGGER/TUGGETTE


----------



## PamMo (Aug 30, 2012)

There is a LOT to do in the Boston area for a week, but you say it was your least favorite request, so maybe it isn't your cup of tea?   We stayed at the Custom House (nice suites, great location!) and definitely ran out of vacation time before we ran out of things to do. It has everything you could ask for in a city - wonderful living history, parks, markets, museums, neighborhooods, restaurants, shopping, and a great, easy-to-use public transit system. For summer day trips, here are some ideas: http://www.dayzipping.com/boston-day-trips  (What teenager wouldn't love Salem?)

But, not everyone is a city person. After a week in Boston, we went to NYC and considered leaving early because it felt way too frenetic after our beautiful week in Boston!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 30, 2012)

I used to live in Boston and honestly have no great love for it.  But if you've never been there before, I would say it would make a great vacation.

Freedom Trail, North End, USS Constitution are awesome.  Lots of good food.  Portland Maine and Newport RI are both about 2 hours away.  Newport full of fabulous mansions that I'll bet would impress even a teenaged boy.  Portland Harbor is a great working harbor- you could cheaply get out on the water on a public ferry or spend a little more to take a ride on a sailboat.  LL Bean is in Freeport about 45 min north of Portland and there is a great state park for hiking nearby called Wolfes Neck.  Salem, MA is an easy day trip from Boston, as is Plimouth Plantation.  There are many ocean beaches nearby (with pretty cold water).

I think there would be tons of really interesting stuff to do.

H


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 30, 2012)

I love my Beloved Boston, we understand each other, but it's not for everyone.I was born here, left at 3 weeks, returned at age 12 (came back to spend most summers with the Irish clan) , left at 19 and returned at 26. Was a Freedom Trail tour guide in high school, i.e., a history geek. I think that I'm really Abigail Adams in her new life.

We're big on history here and that would be beneficial for a learning type vacation for your young men. But, I have to ask this, what are your interests ? History ? Shopping ? Sports ? Lounging ? Beach ? It's the give-and-take of vacations; something for the children, but something, too for the parental units. 

The CH is a very urban place, but a unique experience even if you don't return.

If you're looking for pool, sun & beach fun, snorkling, horse rides and the like ( I am not dissing these activities, I love 'em, but they're not in Beantown), you won't enjoy your visit.

If you like or would like to be immersed in history, sports, classic architecture, good-great restaurants, some shopping, great scenery, superb museums, easy access to other New England towns, you'll find it here and I'd be pleased to help if requested.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 30, 2012)

Custom House in July would work for me but only because it's so near to the harbor - Boston can be disgustingly hot and humid during the summer!  Sure, you might get that rare perfect July day but I'd plan more for the typical hot and humid day, and wouldn't want to be walking around or riding in a car every day for a week.

But the harbor access makes all the difference because there are more on-the-water options than you could do in a full week.  Take the ferry out to George's Island and tour the fort, take the ferry down to Provincetown at the tip of the Cape and spend the day, use the water taxis to get to the tourist spots that others have mentioned, go out on one of the dinner or sunset cruises, check out the exciting Codzilla! cruise, etc ...

Play around a little bit with bostonharborcruises.com and cityofboston.gov for ideas.  Boston really is a tourist-friendly city no matter when you visit and the Custom House is situated perfectly.


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 30, 2012)

I was in Boston at the Custom House the same dates this year. A week was definitely not too long but I went with adults.  We took a bike tour with Adventours (walking distance from the resort) and we all agreed it was our favorite activity. I'm sure teenagers would love it. We rented a car for a day and went up the coast which was good.  Maybe we were lucky but we did not have intense heat that week.  I'm sure your boys don't want to shop much but we spent 2 days in Cambridge. One day was a Harvard tour and lunch and the other day was shopping and the river tour.  I was also very impressed with the Isabelle Gardner museum.  The best selection of antiques outside of Europe I've ever seen.  The area right near the custom house is full of people and restaurants the teens will love the vibe.  If they like Italian food or pastries the north end is phenomenal.  Go and have fun.

Joan


----------



## piper_chuck (Aug 31, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> I would take Williamsburg or Orlando over Boston with two teen boys.  Custom House looks neat, but I just think teen boys will be bored stiff.



When I was a teenager I used to love going to Boston and many of the surrounding places.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm glad you have those memories.



piper_chuck said:


> When I was a teenager I used to love going to Boston and many of the surrounding places.


----------



## EKniager (Aug 31, 2012)

A week is not too much time, especially for first timers.  Yes, there is plenty to do!  July could be hot, but a great time to take the ferry to Martha's Vineyard or walk the waterfront in Portand or the Ocean Walk in Newport.  (Yes, there are great day trips to Maine, RI, Cape Cod and the islands, etc.)

I grew up in the area, but as a teenage boy I wish my folks took us to NYC for a week or Chicago or DC.  New is always fun and exciting.

Custom House is one of my favorite timeshare destinations.


----------



## Marriott or Disney (Aug 31, 2012)

just wish the parking wasn't $50per night!


----------



## WINSLOW (Aug 31, 2012)

There is a garage that charged only $15 on the weekend days and I think it was $25 for a weekday that allows overnight parking. 

We have been to Custom House a few weekends this summer and it's only about 1/4 mile past it.  We only had a carry on bag so walked with it but you could drop off luggage first then just go around the block again to garage.

When you turn onto State St if you drive past the Custom House go straight past the Blackrose, past Dunkin Donuts (which will be on your left), Starbucks will be on a corner up ahead on your right  Take that right, which will look like a dead end and about 300ft Or so there is a underground parking garage on your left.  Sorry cant remember street name or name of garage.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 31, 2012)

For parking suggestions, please read the recommendations here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23858&highlight=custom+house+parking

I will post some other nearby recommendations for parking at the CH later today.

The Alewife Station used to be a good alternative, but parking rates have gone up to $8/day plus you have to pay for the subway fares back and forth. This could get pricey, but it is better than the $35/day for adjacent parking.

If you're willing to walk few-several blocks, I will list places for ye.

--


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 31, 2012)

WINSLOW said:


> There is a garage that charged only $15 on the weekend days and I think it was $25 for a weekday that allows overnight parking.
> 
> We have been to Custom House a few weekends this summer and it's only about 1/4 mile past it.  We only had a carry on bag so walked with it but you could drop off luggage first then just go around the block again to garage.
> 
> When you turn onto State St if you drive past the Custom House go straight past the Blackrose, past Dunkin Donuts (which will be on your left), Starbucks will be on a corner up ahead on your right  Take that right, which will look like a dead end and about 300ft Or so there is a underground parking garage on your left.  Sorry cant remember street name or name of garage.






The street is called Merchants Row.  It's a very short street, and the garage is right next to the Bertucci's Restaurant.   You can't miss it.




.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 31, 2012)

The responses seem to be very favorable for the CH/Boston.  It would be great if MVC placed some properties in other big cities.  

We enjoyed the CH/Boston and would do the same in NYC, Philly, Chicago, Denver, SF, etc.


----------



## jont (Aug 31, 2012)

Old Hickory said:


> The responses seem to be very favorable for the CH/Boston.  It would be great if MVC placed some properties in other big cities.
> 
> We enjoyed the CH/Boston and would do the same in NYC, Philly, Chicago, Denver, SF, etc.



The best chance of this happening would be for Marriott to convert hotel rooms into TS units. The cost of real estate  in major cities is just too high for the development of new properties in this economy.
Marriott has adjusted to this by adding their city explorer collection with the roll-out of the DC program. Of course you need points to utilize and the packages offered are overpriced. 
Urban locations is exactly why I bought a small Wyndham points package. They have lots of big city locations which complement my Marriott ownership.


----------



## DJensen (Aug 31, 2012)

*Plenty to do for a week*

Check out the review of CH here on TUG, I posted it after our week there in August. Boys are 13 and 11 and loved the city. We did not have a car except for one day and went to Lexington, Concord, Saugus (Iron Works), Salem, Glouster and Rockport (the last 2 were jump out of the car and take a look stops).


----------



## radmoo (Aug 31, 2012)

Marriott or Disney said:


> just wish the parking wasn't $50per night!



Unless you are driving in from out of town, you DON'T want a car in Boston.  AS others have posted, you can rent on "as need" basis.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 31, 2012)

One week is not enough time in the Boston area. Each one of these spots will be a day. Lexington/Concord, Salem/Rockport, Newport RI, Maine Coast, Cape Cod could be two days and the city itself with all it has to offer could be many days. Have fun, it should be a great trip.


----------



## bdh (Aug 31, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The Alewife Station used to be a good alternative, but parking rates have gone up to $8/day plus you have to pay for the subway fares back and forth. This could get pricey, but it is better than the $35/day for adjacent parking.
> 
> --



The Wellington Station surface lot also works well - it was a $6.50 a day when we used, expect it is $8 like Alewife now.  Since its part of the public transportation system, you can jump right on the T and shoot downtown - there is a T station just across the street from CH, so its extermely convenient.  As others have noted, you don't need a car in Boston - the unlimited 7 day T pass is the way to go.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Aug 31, 2012)

bdh said:


> The Wellington Station surface lot also works well - it was a $6.50 a day when we used, expect it is $8 like Alewife now.  Since its part of the public transportation system, you can jump right on the T and shoot downtown - there is a T station just across the street from CH, so its extermely convenient.  As others have noted, you don't need a car in Boston - the unlimited 7 day T pass is the way to go.



 That's a great idea. I am making a list of affordable CH parking lots and I'd like to include your  excellent suggestion.

 I hope to post some $10 - $15 daily rates near to the CH soon.

 Stay tuned !


----------



## jimf41 (Aug 31, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> That's a great idea. I am making a list of affordable CH parking lots and I'd like to include your  excellent suggestion.
> 
> I hope to post some $10 - $15 daily rates near to the CH soon.
> 
> Stay tuned !



Add North Quincy, $5 a day and 1206 spots with 31% available on average.


----------



## enma (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone so much for the great advice!! TUG is the best!


----------



## jont (Sep 1, 2012)

enma said:


> Thank you everyone so much for the great advice!! TUG is the best!



please, don't keep us hanging!

what did you decide to do?


----------



## enma (Sep 2, 2012)

jont said:


> please, don't keep us hanging!
> 
> what did you decide to do?




Lol...
We decided to go!
I sure hope a rollaway bed is allowed like Marriott website says, otherwise we might take an airmattress with us . I simply haven't had time to call them and confirm.
We may not stay the whole week, we may leave a day or two early and go to NYC. All that is still in the works.
I think you also asked me what other resorts I wanted when I got this exchange to Custom House. My first choice would have been Newport Coast but I knew my changes were extremely slim. I used 1 bedroom Maui Ocean Club for the trade. 
We are excited to go. We like beach vacations and city vacations so next year we'll get both. We are going to Aruba in mid- June.
Thank you again everyone for great advice!


----------



## jont (Sep 2, 2012)

enma said:


> Lol...
> We decided to go!
> I sure hope a rollaway bed is allowed like Marriott website says, otherwise we might take an airmattress with us . I simply haven't had time to call them and confirm.
> We may not stay the whole week, we may leave a day or two early and go to NYC. All that is still in the works.
> ...



Thanks for sharing. I'm sure your family will have a great time.
Newport in the summer is a tough trade. I needed plat ocean watch to get in.


----------



## gblotter (Sep 4, 2012)

enma said:


> Read on Marriott website that they allow rollaway beds.


We have 5 nights reserved at CH in June 2013.  The rooms look to be fairly compact.  Is there actually enough space to setup a rollaway bed?  Hoping we won't be too cramped.



enma said:


> I sure hope a rollaway bed is allowed like Marriott website says, otherwise we might take an airmattress with us . I simply haven't had time to call them and confirm.


Please let me know what they say about rollaway beds.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 4, 2012)

gblotter said:


> We have 5 nights reserved at CH in June 2013.  The rooms look to be fairly compact.  Is there actually enough space to setup a rollaway bed?  Hoping we won't be too cramped.
> 
> Please let me know what they say about rollaway beds.








YES, rollaway beds are available as long as you let them know in advance.

Also, DON'T ask for a high floor if you want space.....  the roomiest rooms are on floors 8 thru 12 because of the design of the building.

Remember, when you're on the 8th floor of the Custom House it's like being on the 16th floor of a normal building.   The height between the Custom House floors is much more than today's modern buildings.

You're going there at a great time of year!  Enjoy your time there.





.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 4, 2012)

gblotter said:


> We have 5 nights reserved at CH in June 2013.  The rooms look to be fairly compact.  Is there actually enough space to setup a rollaway bed?  Hoping we won't be too cramped.
> 
> Please let me know what they say about rollaway beds.


You will be cramped but not too bad. The roll away beds are fairly nice.


----------



## DJensen (Sep 5, 2012)

*Food*

The little market across the street from the CH is okay, 7-Eleven down my the aquarium for beer and wine and we found that there are many CVS locations in and around Boston to help with cereal, milk, juice, peanut butter along with the outdoor farmers market on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## jtp1947 (Sep 5, 2012)

Also a Trader Joe's in the Back Bay.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 5, 2012)

Quincy Market has so many eateries. You can take it back to your unit or spend time trying to find a place to eat at the Market. Hint: try to eat an early or late lunch or dinner in order to avoid the crowds.The Black Rose makes great omelets and gives CH guests a discount (or they used to). Red Barn coffee makes one of the best cups o' Joe around. 

For a good lobster roll, try James Hook across the wide boulevardes and a short walk (towards South Station).

The Back Bay is a bit far from the CH, but you may be able to combine a trip to the Back Bay for some other reason with a visit to Trader Joe's. Remember, no stove/oven at the CH.

There's usually free coffee and tea at the CH. I did not have the breakfast there as we headed to The Black Rose.

MIke's pastry or Royal Pastry in the North End are a best bet for pastry and coffee. You can then be fortified for a very short walk to Paul Revere's house,
the Old North Church and the North End itself.

Oh, there's a Panera Bread just a couple-few blocks away. They're always a safe bet.


----------



## jont (Sep 5, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> For a good lobster roll, try James Hook across the wide boulevardes and a short walk (towards South Station).
> 
> .



Ummmmmmmmmmmmm........
Lobster rolls!

Picture homer simpson drooling


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2012)

jont said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmm........
> Lobster rolls!
> 
> Picture homer simpson drooling



Lobster is the on food that looks like I would like it, however I don't. To me, it tastes like a sweaty sock. Not that I have sucked on any sweaty socks or anything.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 5, 2012)

jont said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmm........
> Lobster rolls!
> 
> Picture homer simpson drooling



James Hook is a very plain - no frills  and basic fish store with simple counter service for their offerings:

http://www.jameshooklobster.com/


Photos:  http://jameshooklobster.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=2




Eat there or take them back to CH and eat upstairs on the observation deck !


Ask the concierge for directions. It's about 5 blocks towards the waterfront and down (going in the direction of South Station).

You'll get a decently priced roll from very, very fresh lobster. Not badly priced. There are other places with piles o' lobstah piled on, but you'll pay much more for these, too.

Oh, there's a Panera Bread about 3 blocks away. They have lobstah rolls, too, from time to time.


----------



## jont (Sep 5, 2012)

*James Hook*

Sounds like my kind of place!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 6, 2012)

And it seems like every place has killer clam chowder. We sampled a few different eateries in the Marketplace and one was better than the next and all outstanding.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad you are going.  So what if space is tight, it will make everyone appreciate your next 2 bedroom timeshare vacation all the more.  

I am saving this thread for my bucket list.  Lots of info.


----------



## jtp1947 (Sep 6, 2012)

Even though it is a tourist place, have a bowl of clam chowder, served with cornbread, @ the Union Oyster House.  Sit at the oyster bar where Daniel Webster ate oysters and drank brandy.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 6, 2012)

You can also walk 3 blocks to Legal Seafoods.  It is across the street from Aquarium and they are known for their chowdah!!!  Whatever you do, DO NOT request Manhattan style!!!, at least not in Boston


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 6, 2012)

Also, please PM me when ( any TUGGER-TUGGETTE)  planning or prior to coming. 

I'd like to help as all of you have helped me in the past.

I speak fluent Bostonianese and can translate as we go amongst the natives.
I know my home town well. Can even take you off the beaten path in the Beaglemobile to Concord, Lexington, South Boston, etc.  or guide you to where your interests lie.

The commuter rail(from North Station) can take you to Salem where there are countless touristy things of interest there. Some campy and others more serious ones (for lack of a better term).

Not to miss: House of Seven Gables and the Peabody Essex Museum .


----------



## jont (Sep 6, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Also, please PM me when ( any TUGGER-TUGGETTE)  planning or prior to coming.
> 
> I'd like to help as all of you have helped me in the past.
> 
> ...



Thanks Beags, you're the best!
I'm sure your beaglemobile, like most beagles does not travel in a straight line. But i'm sure it's very good at sniffing out all the best places in beagletown, er..... I mean beantown.


----------



## WayneS (Sep 6, 2012)

We were there last fall, and had a wonderful time!  Parked the car, got a four day trolley pass, and thoroughly enjoyed the sights as mentioned in other comments.  Particularly enjoyed the MIT Museum!


----------



## jont (Sep 9, 2012)

Checked into CH today for a 1 night stay using points. Resort is awesome and location is great. Got here at 10am and my room was ready. Got a 14 th floor room with a city view towards the north end just liked I asked for.  Short ride to Fenway on the T, but unfortunately the sox lost. North end was packed with folks for dinner so I grabbed some canoli and headed over to the black rose for a quick dinner. Excellent food and service. Sitting up on the observation deck now and have it all to myself. Great views. Tomorrow some walking, grabbing some lobster rolls at hooks? and trucking back to joisey. Great spot! Could easily spend a week here. I'll try to post som pix when I get back.
Thanks for the advice Jeannie.


----------



## Topher (Sep 10, 2012)

*A week in Boston*

We went for one week and returned the next two years.   As others have stated, you'll have plenty to do.  I've built a detailed page about our stay at Custom House and all the things we did...

http://www.lavasurfer.com/info/boston.html


----------

